# friend now at 13 weeks pg but very low progesterone levels



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

hello ladies, can anyone help us? 
the saga continues. My friend is now 13 weeks and all seems/seemed fine till recently. At 12 weeks, she came off the various meds she was taking - prednisolone, progynova and gestone 100mg. all as per instructions from the dr. 

She had various progesterone tests done throughout and all were fine, nice and high and ranged from 70 to 100. She has just had another done and was told her progesterone levels were now only low 30s. this is quite a long way off where they should be so she is worried the placenta has not taken over production of progesterone (as it is supposed to do at 12 weeks). 

Any solutions?

anyone still on gestone after 12 weeks?

anyone came off it and following blood test put back on!? 

positive stories and advice appreciated!

thanks Anna


----------

